
Quantum Physics Full Course – Quantum Mechanics Course – Part 1 - ngcc_hk
https://youtu.be/xnt2xSNRNn0?t=10320
======
ngcc_hk
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFu3nbfAGMA&list=PL65jGfVh1i...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFu3nbfAGMA&list=PL65jGfVh1ilueHVVsuCxNXoxrLI3OZAPI)
is from the lecturer and also divided into chapters. But the long one has the
advantage integrated into one (actually have a later two):
[https://youtu.be/xnt2xSNRNn0?t=10320](https://youtu.be/xnt2xSNRNn0?t=10320)

------
ngcc_hk
Good to explain it from ground up. Seems to understand (sort of may be I do
not understand) goes.

